# Knicks acquire Al Harrington



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Link


> Al Harrington is set to become a member of the New York Knicks, the New York Post is reporting.
> 
> The deal was set to go through late on Thursday night, but the conference call with the league is now scheduled for Friday morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

There is _no_ way they're getting Harrington for Rose. Still, getting Harrington at all should be interesting.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm not suprised by this move at ALL. But this only means more offensive arsenal for the Knicks, but Al can play some defense too, this shouldn't be too bad. Hopefully we haven't given up anyone significant.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Hey its an upgrade from malik rose and it doesnt affect our long term cap plan. No major complaints here.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

I would LUV to get Al Harrington two year contract for Q.Richardson two year contract to get Q.Rich out of our Knick rotation for good.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Looks to be not what is out there anymore. It looks to be a three way with the Clips, Warriors and Knickerbockers with Rose not involved at all.


http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/55578/20081121/possible_three_way_blockbuster/


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I just hope D'Antoni doesn't try to play him at Center.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I like the malik stright up for harrington better lol.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Too bad no GM would be that dumb, huh?


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

It looks now like Crawford, instead of Rose, for Harrington straight up.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3717209


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

That's not as one-sided, but I could see it. Would Chandler move into the starting 2 spot then, or Q shift over?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I've always liked Harrington but it would be interesting to see how we follow these moves up. We're not becoming a better team and these guys are clearly veterans who want to be competitive while they still have game. I'm also hesistant to be the team giving up the best players in the deal because it is really a leap of faith. All I hope is that there are draft picks or some young prospects mixed into this deal. I'd be particularly pissed if Marco Belenelli isn't apart of the deal, having lobbied for him for some time; the Warriors wouldn't even need him.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

How could Belinelli be worked in though?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I love Crawford a lot, and I think this is a bad trade for the Knicks. Crawford is a very polished offensive player. I know the Knicks want to get bigger, and maybe that's why they are trading for Al Harrington. I guess there is a bigger purpose behind this. That is to free up as much cap space as possible to lurk one of LeBron, Bosh, and Wade in 2010. Oh man, the future is bright for New York City. 

Back to the present day, I doubt the Knicks can make a big splash without Crawford. I hope I am wrong. Can the Knicks land a good scorer after this trade?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Krstic All Star said:


> How could Belinelli be worked in though?


We could cut Jerome James and give up a 2nd round pick in addition to Crawford for Harrington and Belenelli.

We could even offer them Jared Jefferies, $3 million cash and a 2nd round pick in exchange for Kelenna Azubuike and the rest of the trade in principle. They are afterall going to be missing some big man depth with Harrington gone and could use Jefferies and his defensive abilities.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Dean the Master said:


> I love Crawford a lot, and I think this is a bad trade for the Knicks. Crawford is a very polished offensive player. I know the Knicks want to get bigger, and maybe that's why they are trading for Al Harrington. I guess there is a bigger purpose behind this. That is to free up as much cap space as possible to lurk one of LeBron, Bosh, and Wade in 2010. Oh man, the future is bright for New York City.
> 
> Back to the present day, I doubt the Knicks can make a big splash without Crawford. I hope I am wrong. Can the Knicks land a good scorer after this trade?


We have good scorers, I'm just concerned that we're getting shafted in this deal and even more thinner at a position we do not have a lot of depth at. The cap space game is particularly risky and one I'd prefer not to play without some guarantees of bringing in younger players in addition to the financial flexbility. I need Marco Belenelli in this trade (or Branden Wright/Anthony Randolph, which is very unlikely to happen) to take the bitterness out of my mouth.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

Great job Knicks management. 

We are that much closer to LeBron & company. 

No way Crawford was worth the cap space he took up. Harrington is not terrible and provides some help when the Knicks have to package Lee to get rid of Curry or Randolph.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

wow!

and i dont say that enthusiastically


the 1 positive about this is that i wont have to hear kiyaman use crawful anymore


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Damn shame......anticipating you are going to sign Lebron so you throw the season away what a joke.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Yeah this is pretty bad. Especially when LeBron re-signs. It's not like the team was stinking it up either.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

basically walsh didn't want to win with isiahs team.


donnie wouldn't look as good when we finally turned things around


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> basically walsh didn't want to win with isiahs team.
> 
> 
> donnie wouldn't look as good when we finally turned things around


Good point. Now it's all about 2010, but we will get OWNED if we aren't able to get a all-star calibor free agent. I just hope we can stay competitive bcause I'm tired of this crap.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Make no mistake Al Harrington sucks but it had to happen to implement Walsh's plan. The same for Tim Thomas and the 33 yr old Mobley they were sucking playing with a all star point and great bigs (Kaman and camby). 

Thi is going to get much uglier before it gets better as its basically announcing to the team that hey 2010 is key and these seasons are just throw aways so go get yours fellas . Even malik got the message last night.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

This was Donnie's plan all along and I love it! Folks, it's not just Lebron out there in 2010, there are a bunch of studs. He's only the tip of the iceberg.


----------

